# can i mix prime & aquarium salt



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

can i mix this http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...seachem&N=2 and aquarium salt if the link doesnt work then its prime Seachem,its drops that detoxifies the water from nitrate,nitrite and provides slime coat,and removes chlorine,chloramine,ammonia for water used for cleaning tap water.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

dead link...but yes...salt can be mixed with prime


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------

